# Post your BEST 3 of October 2021!



## gk fotografie (Nov 1, 2021)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please join and show your BEST 3 photos of October 2021!

Let's get started...


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2021)

@jcdeboever  love the mood of that portrait


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2021)

Birch path by SharonCat..., on Flickr



NH White Mountains 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3 that I don't think I've shared on here yet


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 1, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 250275
> 
> View attachment 250276
> 
> View attachment 250277


In shot 2 I can almost hear the glass shatter. Just like being there.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 1, 2021)

Late seasons sunrise.





Waiting in Ballston





Off the beaten path


Roosevelt Island Scenes by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> In shot 2 I can almost hear the glass shatter. Just like being there.


He can really hit them far. He is 300+ and is a scratch golfer.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> @jcdeboever  love the mood of that portrait


She is my little pumpkin. I bought her a Pentax K10d with a kit zoom lens for $40 and she loves it. She was also fascinated with developing and shooting film. That camera / lens combo is a very capable image maker. She was walking up to me like a model and of course I couldn't resist. Thanks


----------



## CherylL (Nov 1, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 250275
> 
> View attachment 250276
> 
> View attachment 250277


Love the portrait.  Is it film?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Love the portrait.  Is it film?


Yes, all three. She was really close to my EF 35-350L lens so my exposure, plus developing method worked well. I was surprised it turned out as she was acting like a model (which she normally doesn't) and moved in rather quickly and I racked the zoom back and got lucky. I was shooting a gig with her as she was my paid assistant and had her Pentax K10d which I bought for her. She did really well but I think she lost focus and was a little jealous of the model on the shoot, she needed some grandpa attention. She just turned twelve. We had a blast despite her little adorable moments, I was surprised how well she did for 2 hours. The model was rather nasty with her which I didn't appreciate. My little pumpkin just wanted to learn and help. When the girl was untimely curt with my grand daughter is when she started to act up. It all worked out. I suppose it wasn't professional having a twelve year old assistant but she was fabulous until the nasty attitude of the model. I suspect 12 year old girls can sense when they're being disrespected.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 1, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Yes, all three. She was really close to my EF 35-350L lens so my exposure, plus developing method worked well. I was surprised it turned out as she was acting like a model (which she normally doesn't) and moved in rather quickly and I racked the zoom back and got lucky. I was shooting a gig with her as she was my paid assistant and had her Pentax K10d which I bought for her. She did really well but I think she lost focus and was a little jealous of the model on the shoot, she needed some grandpa attention. She just turned twelve. We had a blast despite her little adorable moments, I was surprised how well she did for 2 hours. The model was rather nasty with her which I didn't appreciate. My little pumpkin just wanted to learn and help. When the girl was untimely curt with my grand daughter is when she started to act up. It all worked out.


She is lucky to have grandpa as an excellent teacher.  Sorry the model was harsh with her.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2021)

CherylL said:


> View attachment 250306View attachment 250307View attachment 250308



That lens reminds me of the Fujifilm 56mm. Wonderful out of focus background and crisp line. What lens and camera were you using?


----------



## CherylL (Nov 2, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> That lens reminds me of the Fujifilm 56mm. Wonderful out of focus background and crisp line. What lens and camera were you using?


Fuji X-T4 + 56mm.  Good eye!  The lens stays on my camera most of the time.  It takes patience to focus wide open.  If I'm trying to isolate one bloom on a tree then it doesn't latch focus on the one bloom.  So I have to find a high contrast point to focus on the correct plane of the tree and then move to bloom and refocus.  When it latches on focus it is sharp.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Fuji X-T4 + 56mm.  Good eye!  The lens stays on my camera most of the time.  It takes patience to focus wide open.  If I'm trying to isolate one bloom on a tree then it doesn't latch focus on the one bloom.  So I have to find a high contrast point to focus on the correct plane of the tree and then move to bloom and refocus.  When it latches on focus it is sharp.


The Fuji 60mm macro is the same.  Slow/no AF in low light or low contrast when wide open but magic when it hits.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Fuji X-T4 + 56mm.  Good eye!  The lens stays on my camera most of the time.  It takes patience to focus wide open.  If I'm trying to isolate one bloom on a tree then it doesn't latch focus on the one bloom.  So I have to find a high contrast point to focus on the correct plane of the tree and then move to bloom and refocus.  When it latches on focus it is sharp.



Manual focus with High red peaking highlights. You could also do this and shoot it in monochrome raw and convert it in camera  to color. Really makes life easier. I shoot my X100V this way about 75% of the time. I should mention that I shoot this way not because of AF issues but more similar to approach with film cameras.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 2, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> The Fuji 60mm macro is the same.  Slow/no AF in low light or low contrast when wide open but magic when it hits.


Magic is a good word to describe when it does hit focus


----------



## CherylL (Nov 2, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Manual focus with High red peaking highlights. You could also do this and shoot it in monochrome raw and convert it in camera  to color. Really makes life easier. I shoot my X100V this way about 75% of the time. I should mention that I shoot this way not because of AF issues but more similar to approach with film cameras.


I may give that a try sometime.


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 5, 2021)

Here's mine


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2021)

@Scott Whaley That second looks beautiful on my phone’s screen!


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Nov 9, 2021)

oct16202103 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



sep25202106 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



oct21202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 10, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 250502
> 
> View attachment 250503
> 
> View attachment 250504


I love the 1st one.  The other 2 are good, too.


----------

